# CamRename



## falti (Nov 24, 2021)

falti submitted a new resource:

CamRename - Rename your webcam(s)



> Tool to rename your webcam. It will remain as is in the device manager, but OBS, Zoom, Teams, WebEx, GoTo etc. will find under the name you gave them.
> Especially useful if you have more than one cam of the same make and model.
> 
> Before renaming the tool will create a backup of the status quo - as a reg-file. So double-clicking those will bring things back to where they were.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Quez (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi falti, I saw this and downloaded it as I have 2 identical generic USB cameras plus the integrated camera on my old Dell studio laptop I am having problems switching between the two USB cams. If I switch directly I get a black screen I have to switch to the integrated webcam first and then I can get the other USB camera. I thought it might be because they are both called usbcam in the properties list. However when I tried a dummy run with Camrename only the integrated webcam shows up in the camera list even when refreshed. Even if the names being the same isn't the problem I would like to be able to rename them to aovid confusion. Have you any idea what might be the cause please?


----------



## falti (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi Quez,

this looks like an issue with the drivers. 

When CamRename lists the available cameras I use a standard DirectShow API (part of DirectX).

If that API does not find the 2 USB cams then something is wrong software-wise.

What make and model are they?
How doe they show up in DeviceManager?


Can you just get 2 new decent ones like Logitech C920?


----------



## Quez (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks for getting back to me falti . The cameras are generic Chinese and unless the manufacturers name is in the Chinese part of the instructions which I cant read, It's not printed in the English part of the instructions or on the box. 
In device manager both show up as USB CAMERA but in windows 10 settings Devices section, they are both called USB PHY 2.0.
 Device manager says they are working correctly. They both show as USB CAM in the OBS camera properties drop down list. I have included a couple of page snips to show these. One thing I did find this morning is that if I open Camera in the start menu in Windows I can use the icon at the top right to scroll through all 3 cameras. It's only on OBS I get the initial problem and the reason for wanting to try renaming the usb cams.in that I can't move from one usb cam to the other without first swapping to the laptop webcam. and thought that renaming might sort that out. 
Whilst changing to Logitech cams would be very nice I'm afraid the budget doesn't run to that at the moment. I may try to get something else  more affordable just to see if that works.  If I can get this sorted so that I can set up a scene for each camera and use hot keys to swap between them then all I need to do is find a way to connect OBS as a virtual camera to a second laptop running Zoom  so that the operator on the OBS laptop can do all the camera changing and graphics and leave the host on the other laptop just doing Zoom. If you have any ideas on how to do that I would be grateful for them.


----------



## falti (Dec 24, 2021)

I think I understand now. Regarding a 2 PC setup, one running OBS, the other one Zoom I have no easy solution.

Regarding the 3 cams: every now and then I have seen issues when disabling and enabling my 2 cams too. Often restarting OBS was required.

My solution: one scene per cam so they're both always on -  and then embed them nested in the production scenes - switchable with hotkeys. 

Cheers

Falti


----------



## Quez (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi falti thanks for sticking with me on this. I expect you have more to do than worry about this for now so I wont expect anything over Christmas. 
I have been playing about with stuff  and at the moment the situation is as follows
I have three scenes called Face, Left camera, and Right camera, The only source in Face is the integrated webcam . In Left camera it's one of the webcams positioned to my left and  in Right camera it's the other one on the right. I can select either  of the two scenes using these 2 cameras from the scene called Face, but I can not select Left camera scene if I have Right camera scene open and the same the other way round. I can select Face from either of the other two and then select either of those from Face. I have deleted scenes and sources, restarted OBS but can get no better than that. Is what I have done what you meant by one scene per camera?
As to the other I had thought of using either a network  cable or a bridging usb cable might do the job but from what I have read that would be fine to transfer files etc. but not for what I would like to do. I am now considering using extended desktop on to a second monitor and keeping zoom on one and OBS on the other. It's not my ideal but does at least keep them on separate. screens. Any way that's enough from me I hope that you have a happy , peaceful and safe Christmas  I probably won't be online now for  a few days but will be glad of any more suggestions you might have  when I get back to it


----------



## SteveWasiura (Jan 20, 2022)

nice job!


----------



## falti (Jan 21, 2022)

SteveWasiura said:


> nice job!


Thanks!


----------



## falti (Nov 9, 2022)

falti updated CamRename with a new update entry:

0.2 - On top of OSB webcams renames certain virtual cameras



> All USB webcams can be renamed - and with this version you can rename certain (not all) virtual cams as well. Virtual cam renaming tested successfully with *Snap Camera* and *EƖgato Virtual Camera*.
> 
> View attachment 88581



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Dec 23, 2022)

falti updated CamRename with a new update entry:

0.2.1 - Minor fix of licence key entry



> When entering the license key with copy/paste from an email, the pasted string will now be trimmed, so that trailing spaces do not effect the licensing.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Dec 23, 2022)

falti updated CamRename with a new update entry:

0.2.1 - Rename your webcam(s)



> Fixed a minor issue: remove trailing or leading blanks/spaces from a copied and pasted license key.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

